# Sales on Dog Stuff



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hope this kind of thread is allowed. I'd like to have a thread where we can post good sales on dog stuff. Groupon deals, Amazon, Petsmart, Petco, BestBullySticks, Ruffwear, collars, harnesses, beds, any type of dog stuff, any company having a sale. *NOT for users to sell things they no longer want/need and NOT for selling things users make.*

Best Bully Sticks is having 10% off today, I got 50 bully sticks, 25 braided gullets, and a couple deer antlers. Coupon code 10SALE at checkout.
https://www.bestbullysticks.com/


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

This site has quite a few good deals: https://doggyloot.com/deals

I've gotten a few things from there and have always been happy with everything! Plus, I think they have free shipping on everything!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

doggiefood.com is having a great sale on dog beds. Original price is $99, sales price is $25.99. I bought the largest one, last week (they only have the 36" available now), and I'm really happy with it.
Link


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Has anyone done those monthly dog box deals? I'd like to try one if I had a coupon code or something.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky33 said:


> Has anyone done those monthly dog box deals? I'd like to try one if I had a coupon code or something.


Like Barkbox, Petbox, and Spoiled pet box?

I love barkbox and will be trying the others out soon. I found this code online for Barkbox, it is 15% off any subscription and free shipping (Code: WL_SEPT_15PCT). And I also found this one for 1 Additional Month Free For 3, 6, And 12 Month Subscription (code: ESKIE).

Petbox save 10% (code: CUTENCUTER).

Not sure if these are still active but you can give them a go!


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Yes, thank you!! Which do you like best?



Damon'sMom said:


> Like Barkbox, Petbox, and Spoiled pet box?
> 
> I love barkbox and will be trying the others out soon. I found this code online for Barkbox, it is 15% off any subscription and free shipping (Code: WL_SEPT_15PCT). And I also found this one for 1 Additional Month Free For 3, 6, And 12 Month Subscription (code: ESKIE).
> 
> ...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky33 said:


> Yes, thank you!! Which do you like best?


No problem at all! Each month I just type in "Barkbox coupons" on google and you can usually find some really good ones! You can do that with any monthly box. 

I also found $5 off w code "LITTLETHINGS" for Spoiled rotten box.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> doggiefood.com is having a great sale on dog beds. Original price is $99, sales price is $25.99. I bought the largest one, last week (they only have the 36" available now), and I'm really happy with it.
> Link


Can you unzip those and wash the covers of them? I might have to get a few!


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Baxterboo is having a crazy sale right now. The 13 days of Dogtober...40% off EVERYTHING*

*nearly everything.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have found some great buys on Amazon.ca in Canada. Most of it is free shipping and comes into our Post Office, even the top-load dog Crate I bought for less than $30.00. Just ordered a Dremel from them at about $30.00 which should come next week.

I tried ordering from the Amazon in the States but the shipping was usually too much.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> Can you unzip those and wash the covers of them? I might have to get a few!


You can!
I don't think it states it on the website, but the cover is also waterproof.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

dog.com has their dog clothing on sale for up to 60% off! I just bought way too many clothes for Damon. LOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Love this thread already! Here internet, take all my moneys.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

DGerry said:


> Baxterboo is having a crazy sale right now. The 13 days of Dogtober...40% off EVERYTHING*
> 
> *nearly everything.


They have Roxie's hoodie for over twice as much as I paid LOL...

Also everything I see is 20% off?


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Kayota said:


> They have Roxie's hoodie for over twice as much as I paid LOL...
> 
> Also everything I see is 20% off?


I checked briefly and most things were 40%, but maybe I was looking in the wrong places.

As for their regular prices, no idea if they're any good or not...their shipping to Canada is ridiculous, so I don't really use the site I Just got that in my email and figured I'd post it here.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It's the one in my sig and it's brand new and I paid 9 dollars at Rural King for it, same brand and all.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Crates for cars:

***Save up to 25% off the retail price of Variocage and other products through October 25***
Enter the promo code “nationals14” during checkout to receive the special discount. Shipping is also FREE! This is the best price you will find on the Variocage so if you have been thinking about getting one, now is the time! 
hhttp://summitagility.com/product-category/automotive-safety/crates/


Receive Up To 25% off the retail price the following items:
Variocage, All Safe Pet Seatbelt Harness, Variogate, Traffic Guard, Dog Walk Vehicle Ramp, Walk Up Vehicle Ramp, Soft Place Pet Bed, Funline Toys, Variocage Leash Hooks, Variocage Spill Proof Water Bowl and Roll Mat.
You can view the retail price, promotion price and your savings by going to this page: http://summitagility.com/nationals14/


If you need help measuring your vehicle for the Variocage, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] or at 801-923-8822. You can also refer to the measuring guide found at the link below: 
http://summitagility.com/measuring-your-vehicle/


Here you will find the Variocage dimensions:
http://summitagility.com/wp-content/uploads/VarioCageMeasuring14.pdf


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

For those that have Big Lots, I happen to stop in there today and they had cute dog costumes in 4 sizes for $8 each and winter coats (nylon outer with fleece inside) and sweaters for $12 each. I got one of the winter coats and it fits perfect and looks very nice.
They also had Kong chew toys for $3! I'm guessing they are discontinued or old styles or something but I got some for xmas gifts.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Barkbox is on groupon, and if you use code 'LOCAL15' you get an additional 15% off. Makes the 3 month subscription about $36 (+shipping if you live in Canada). Good for people that have been thinking about trying it out.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Petbox is on Groupon too! I just got a 3 mos subscription for about $35. First one is on it's way!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Groupon deal on antlers, "1-Pound Naturally Harvested Antler Variety Pack for Dogs" for $27.99
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-naturally-harvested-antler-variety-pack-for-dogs


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Pet stuff on http://sellout.woot.com/ for the next couple of days.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Outward Hound Life Jacket, $12-22 depending on size. Orange only (pink is regular price).
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081XILX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Karma Collars. 15% off.
https://www.facebook.com/karmacolla...3402446705176/835538416491572/?type=1&theater


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

TrainEmTasks is having a 15% off sale until 11/8.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/TrainEmTasks


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

PetFlow has a free Merrick treat Promo Code.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazon deal of the day: Save up to 60% on FURminator Grooming Kits


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

$3 off Instinct raw.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Any tips on Black Friday deals on line? Looking for good deals on food or treats or even poop bags, always need those.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Don't know if there still having it but petsmart.com was have a .90c shipping fee no minimum price needed either.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have purchased these crates and these x-pens from this store when they were last on sale earlier this year. They are a GREAT deal!


The X-pens
http://www.yugster.com/deals/63517-bestpet-8-panel-pet-playpen-4-sizes-available
prices
8 Panels of 24"W x 24"H = $21.97
8 Panels of 24"W x 36"H = $32.97
8 Panels of 24"W x 42"H = $43.97
8 Panels of 24"W x 48"H = $49.97
And shipping is really only $5 no matter the size you buy

Read more at http://www.yugster.com/deals/63517-bestpet-8-panel-pet-playpen-4-sizes-available#LFXgcz4EJOAMt2OM.99

The crates
http://www.yugster.com/deals/63516-bestpet-folding-dog-cat-crate-kennel-w-tray-24-48
Prices
24"x17"x19" = $19.97
30"x18"x20" = $24.97
36"x22"x25" = $29.97
42"x27"x30" = $46.97
48"x29"x32" = $63.97
And shipping is really only $5 no matter the size you buy


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Not sure how I got on the Fromm mailing list but I just got a coupon for Buy a bag of food and get a 5lb bag free on Black Friday only -sweet deal for food! (Well, I guess mainly if you have small dogs. Large dogs would go thru 5 lbs in a week)

Sorry, deleted link to coupon because it had my e mail printed on it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Ruffwear Free Shipping on Cyber Monday. www.ruffwear.com

www.Baxterboo.com Free Shipping On All Orders!
Code PreBFfreeship

www.ezydog.com BLACK FRIDAY WEEKEND SAVINGS!
TAKE 15% OFF EVERYTHING!
Use Offer Code: HOLIDAY

Www.allk-9.com
All K-9 Inc Black Friday to Cyber Monday 20% Off!
Nov 26th to Dec 1st. Good while supplies last!

Discount Code: 11261

www.Spiffydog.com
Black Friday Sale starts now! All Collars and Treat Bags $5!

www.CaliforniaCollarCo.com
Use coupon code "holiday15" to save 15% off all collars and leashes! Sale ends at midnight on November 30th

www.pacocollars.com
Coupon Code: THANKS14 (Friday only)

Alldogboots.com 15% off sale Black Friday-cyber Monday


Bold lead Designs. http://boldleaddesigns.com/ .... Enjoy
FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING
November 28-December 1, 2014.

Use coupon code shopsmall STOCKING STUFFERS!
Save 10% on all natural
treats & chews
November 28-December 1, 2014.

Use coupon code chew for 10% off. THE WORKING DOG LEAD™
our original leash design
is ON SALE now!

5 ft. long
Multi-functional Lead with Handle
5 positions, shortens to 4 & 3 ft.
Lifetime Warranty
Only $40.79
(20% off the regular price of $50.99 for a limited time)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

ruffwear is having a Black Friday sale. Use the promo code PROSHARE14 to get 50% off. I don't know how long it is good for but it does stack if you have a membership discount as well.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*Chewy.com! Cyberdeals. *
40% off Natural Balance
20% off Blue Buffalo
60% off seasonal Greenies
30% off Bully sticks
50% off Nylabones
40% off Kongs
up to 40% off treats
up to 20% off crates
up to 20% off Supplements 
up to 70% off some toys

Petsmart has up to 60% off everything and a lot of stuff at my local store today is buy one get one 50% off. Yesterday all holiday items were 50% off but I am not sure if that is still going on.
Petco up to 50% off
And of course Petflow.com always has good deals going on year round


And for the next 3 hours you can get 50% off a petgiftbox. I have not ordered yet and I do not know much about this company. I think it ends up being like $9 for the box though. I am currently trying to read reviews online to make sure its a good company. Here is a video on youtube of an unboxing and it looks like its mostly toys! That lady got a total of $52 worth of toys and a bag of treats.

For Barkbox use the code Cybermutt. If you buy a 3 month subscription you get one additional month free. If you buy 6 you get two additional boxes free. If you buy a year supply you get an additional 3 free.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Please take all my money, and then wait while I get a loan to give you more money.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Unbreakoball.com has a free shipping code, for any US destination: FAST2014


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

DogID's is half price on pretty much all their common stuff

http://www.dogids.com/category/top-rated-gifts-for-dogs/


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

20% of all Zukes treats: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=767

And all treats are free shipping.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Dover Saddlery is having a really good sale on a dog coat. Regular $43, on sale for $7. Free 3 day shipping code: CM14D3DAY
http://www.doversaddlery.com/t/rider%27s-international-fleece-dog-blanket/p/QB-24546SP/


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap lol thanks for sharing


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Dover Saddlery is having a really good sale on a dog coat. Regular $43, on sale for $7. Free 3 day shipping code: CM14D3DAY
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/t/rider%27s-international-fleece-dog-blanket/p/QB-24546SP/


Oh thanks for this, ordered a coat for Hobs and Magic.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Dover Saddlery is having a really good sale on a dog coat. Regular $43, on sale for $7. Free 3 day shipping code: CM14D3DAY
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/t/rider's-international-fleece-dog-blanket/p/QB-24546SP/


 I wish my dogs needed coats!!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I ordered 3 last night, and they are coming tomorrow! Talk about really fast shipping...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Sibe said:


> I wish my dogs needed coats!!


I could only order them for 2 of my 5, didn't think Remus or Freyja would be too keen on coats and Blue has a wardrobe that she isn't fond of wearing to begin with.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Clean Run has a tug toy sale as their final Christmas sale!! Buy 3 or more Clean Run tug toys and get 20% off!

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=510


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Chewy.com has a few good deals. 

Kong Christmas (doesn't really look Christmas-y to me, it's just red or green) plush toy for $3.66 (small/medium). 

48" dog bed (Midwest Quiet Time Ombré Swirl Gray) for $28.53. 

And 9" braided bully sticks for $4.49. Which seems like a decent deal to me, though I'm sure there are sites dedicated just to selling Bully Sticks that may sell for cheaper. I like the Redbarn brand (which is what these are) though and always get my bully sticks from Chewy.


----------



## missy_the_maltese (Nov 28, 2014)

www.dog.com has several sales and a large variety of things. The sales include: 25% off your order, 10% off several crates and pens, 20-60% off collars and leashes, 25% off most dog beds and a few other sales.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Clean run: Special -- Only While Supplies Last -- We have a limited number of the blue Hurtta Winter Jackets that are available for 50% off -- $37.47 vs. $74.95. We received these as an overstock special from the manufacturer. The sale is over as soon as we run out

https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=4187


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Anyone watching petco Christmas clearance? 
This past weekend Christmas stuff was 50% off (but still overpriced) and one of the employees said prices would drop again "soon". I've got my eye on the kong antlers with Christmas packaging and the petco Star Wars christmas toys.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

chimunga said:


> Clean run: Special -- Only While Supplies Last -- We have a limited number of the blue Hurtta Winter Jackets that are available for 50% off -- $37.47 vs. $74.95. We received these as an overstock special from the manufacturer. The sale is over as soon as we run out
> 
> https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=4187


Fyi couldn't hurt to keep searching for those elsewhere I got one at Marshells for $13 a few months ago... It's really great and worth $38.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Hankscorpio said:


> Fyi couldn't hurt to keep searching for those elsewhere I got one at Marshells for $13 a few months ago... It's really great and worth $38.


 I always hear that about hurrtas. But we don't have a Marshalls or a TJ Maxx here, and Mr. Watson really needed a decent winter coat ASAP. He just grew out of him last one. Luckily, he's been plateauing in his growth the last month the or so, so I got him one that should be big enough to last him till this winter is over.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

chimunga said:


> I always hear that about hurrtas. But we don't have a Marshalls or a TJ Maxx here, and Mr. Watson really needed a decent winter coat ASAP. He just grew out of him last one. Luckily, he's been plateauing in his growth the last month the or so, so I got him one that should be big enough to last him till this winter is over.


As I said $38 seems like a fair value, maybe not a steal but fair. The $75 mark is insane. I'm just figuring if Marshals is selling them for that cheap then there have to be other sources that can do better than $38. Although the best I can find are a bunch on ebay. What's weird is they are auctions. I thought everything on ebay was "buy it now" these days...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Our Marshalls and TJmax never got the Hurtta coats in. I bought Hobs and Magic coats from Dover Saddlery and I am super happy with them (plus they were super cheap during the sale). Ultimately I think Magic can go without the coat most of the time but Hobs definitely needs it. I try to keep an eye on Tuesday Morning and Marshalls when I can, they get some good dog toys. The Chuck-It toys hit Tuesday Morning sometimes and those are favorites here.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Hankscorpio said:


> As I said $38 seems like a fair value, maybe not a steal but fair. The $75 mark is insane. I'm just figuring if Marshals is selling them for that cheap then there have to be other sources that can do better than $38. Although the best I can find are a bunch on ebay. What's weird is they are auctions. I thought everything on ebay was "buy it now" these days...


Yeah, definitely not a "steal." More like "we marked this down to a halfway reasonable price." I would never pay $75 for it. I would much rather pay $15. But we've had bad luck with coats, so I figured I'd go for the sure bet this time.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Amazon has Farmina with some of the recipes with an $8.00 off clip and save ... just got the 26.4 lb. bag of grain inclusive chicken for about $45 with tax. I was procrastinating and Chewy had it for about $35 but of course I din't act upon it!


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

*Petsmart Christmas clearance at 75% off.* My store didn't have a lot left but the plush hello kitty holding a rubber star is a big hit for $2.50. He really wants her to drop the star. 
It's holding up very well but has me on high alert. Lots of choking and swallowing hazards with this toy


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Was talking with the lady from Karma collars (http://karmacollars.com/) today, plotting Watson's collar from her, and she told me Free Leash Friday is going to be this Friday (01/16).


----------



## Bridget_in_MD (Jan 3, 2015)

I saw some packs of bully sticks are half price today at chewy.com! We order our cat's special food and I was looking around to find a 3piece set of 7" bully sticks are on sale for $11 - usually that same set is $22-$24! HTH!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I figured you all would be up for a good deal! Buy 1 or more months and get 1 month free with the code Everlasting. Or just use this link and it will add the code for you!

https://barkbox.com/r/EVERLASTING


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

REI has waterproof microfleece Hurtta jackets at 51% off; less than $40. Only size 9 (chihuahua) and 33 (mastiff, wolfhound, st. bernard) left online.
http://www.rei.com/product/884050/hurtta-waterproof-fleece-dog-jacket-2014-closeout


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Fromm Gold grain free line has a current promotion of buy any of the Gold GF 12 lbs or larger, get a free 4 lb bag of any of the Gold GF. Don't know if its online too or in all the stores that carry Fromm but I just bought some at my local petstore and the sticker on the free bag showed the promo being until September.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Ella's Lead is having a sale on a couple of their rainbow collars in celebration of the ruling this morning!!! 20% off the Rainbow Unicorn, Rainbow Pupil, Grand Rainbow Pupil and Rainbow Jamboree. Prices are listed on site, no codes necessary. Sale good through the weekend. 

http://www.ellaslead.com/crystal_collars?cmx=16421&start=15


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I just received a mailer for Petflow.

First time orders receive a 15% discount ... use code MMA15; good until 10/31/15.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

should have posted sooner, but Paco Collars is having 20% off today only. Also Ellas lead is 15% off. Fetching Tags is having 22% off and get one tag free.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> should have posted sooner, but Paco Collars is having 20% off today only. Also Ellas lead is 15% off. Fetching Tags is having 22% off and get one tag free.


I'm in love with the Ember on Paco Collars, but I just cant justify 300 dollars on a collar, even if there is 20% off.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

40% off feeder bowls at Outward Hound. Use code FUNFEED40
http://outwardhound.com/shop/dog-bowls


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sibe said:


> 40% off feeder bowls at Outward Hound. Use code FUNFEED40
> http://outwardhound.com/shop/dog-bowls


Uuugh. I was so about to jump on this but then shipping here was almost $20, so more than double the cost of the thing. Whhyyyyyy


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

I am in search of raw organs such as spleen, kidney, or brain. The stores only sell liver. Any good sites to pick that up at?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Wirehairedvizslalove said:


> I am in search of raw organs such as spleen, kidney, or brain. The stores only sell liver. Any good sites to pick that up at?


Do you have any Asian markets or Latino markets nearby? I can buy pigs brains, beef kidney, etc at my local Vietnamese market. 

My Pet Carnivore has a large selection, not sure if shipping would be worth it to you. Hare Today is another supplier.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Best Bully Sticks is having a 20% off sale, including stuff already on sale. I just got a variety of 135 chews for just under $80, and saved $60 after the 20% was applied. I'm so excited!! We haven't tried any of these before. I looked through the sale items to find the best deals, some stuff is already 30-40% off and then an additional 20%. We stocked up for the new year! http://www.bestbullysticks.com/sales-items










Plus a free magnet!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Sibe said:


> Best Bully Sticks is having a 20% off sale, including stuff already on sale. I just got a variety of 135 chews for just under $80, and saved $60 after the 20% was applied. I'm so excited!! We haven't tried any of these before. I looked through the sale items to find the best deals, some stuff is already 30-40% off and then an additional 20%. We stocked up for the new year! http://www.bestbullysticks.com/sales-items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got in on this deal too! I have a bunch of stuff on autoship every two weeks for my guys, but I can't help but throw more things in the cart from time to time. Hope your crew likes all the treats/chews.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Been hunting for new collars for my whole crew and stumbled upon a pretty good deal (imo)

PuddleJumperPups on etsy is having a buy 2 get 1 free ($35), and a buy 3 get 2 free ($52) sale. Tons of fabrics/patterns and sizes even for my big dogs. Plus, no extra fee for having to order XXL.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Love this thread! Always, always, always looking to save money!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish I had gotten in on that 20% off sale at Best Bully Sticks! I just recently found them and got 12% off today (last day) on some of our favorites! It is a great deal, the trachea I get at a local pet store are $12.99 for 4 and I got 10 for $9.98 on BBS! The Himalayan chews and bully sticks were a good deal too! I'm really tempted to put a couple things on auto-ship.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

KayaScout said:


> Love this thread! Always, always, always looking to save money!


Right? I hope people will post more often, I'm sure more people on the forum stumble across deals!



CorgiKarma said:


> I wish I had gotten in on that 20% off sale at Best Bully Sticks! I just recently found them and got 12% off today (last day) on some of our favorites! It is a great deal, the trachea I get at a local pet store are $12.99 for 4 and I got 10 for $9.98 on BBS! The Himalayan chews and bully sticks were a good deal too! I'm really tempted to put a couple things on auto-ship.


I love BBS. I found them searching for beef tracheas that weren't more than $2 a piece, and now I order from them all the time. I use their autoship and they constantly have deals going on. They even sent my dog a birthday box on her birthday.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

CorgiKarma said:


> I wish I had gotten in on that 20% off sale at Best Bully Sticks! I just recently found them and got 12% off today (last day) on some of our favorites! It is a great deal, the trachea I get at a local pet store are $12.99 for 4 and I got 10 for $9.98 on BBS! The Himalayan chews and bully sticks were a good deal too! I'm really tempted to put a couple things on auto-ship.


Can I side bar off of this for a second? I've never used bully sticks or tracheas because to me they seem kind of like rawhide and that would not go over well in our house. Kaya is a very aggressive chewer and things that say "long lasting chews" are laughable. Kind of a rookie here, she's my first pup, so what's the deal with bully sticks? Are they good for strong chewers?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bullysticks are basically beef jerky - so no, a strong chewer would basically eat them fast. They are, however, unlike rawhide completely digestible. Just more 'snack' than 'chew' for a lot of dogs.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah that was my main concern, I wanted something completely digestible. I think they would be a good snack alternative to her cookies or fruit we give her. Especially at BBS, they seem very reasonably priced.

EDIT: Anyone know of somewhere where Kongs are on sale? I need to restock/stock up and looking to buy 5 or so at once.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

20% off all orders at Dogsportgear.com right now!


----------



## Madooka (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm not affiliated with them, but Scruffs make really good quality beds for dogs


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW! Best Bully Sticks shipping is SO FAST! I ordered Wednesday night and it was delivered today!(However, I was working and have to pick it up from the office of our apartment tomorrow)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How about a NOT sale? Thanks, Amazon. Those shipping prices are stellar....









Teasing me with $0.10/ea clickers but shipping is $4.99/ea. Yeah let's spend $3.00 for 30 clickers and spend $150.00 on shipping!
(Sorry photo gets shrunk, fullsize here https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....9_10102667162292373_1981657371190867571_o.jpg )


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Toy sale on Baxter Boo, including Kongs. Most things 40% off.
http://www.baxterboo.com/l.cfm/dog-toys_dog-chew-toys/?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

20% off best sellers at Bold Lead Designs


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Wag is having a 20% off sale.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Bosleys bought out our Total Pet Store so they had a 75% off sale on a lot of the merchandise that Total Pet carries but Bosleys does not. I bought a big soft sided crate for Kris and a smaller one for Lucy, some good sturdy toys, Clipper Wash, new martingale collar for Kris all for $104.00. They are going to keep the store open even though they have another Pet Store in town. This one is a little ways out of town where the Vet and Doggy Daycare are and they also carry horse feed which the one in town doesn't.

We also have a Feed Store that carries dog and animal feeds and dog stuff.


----------



## kevin21 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a decent list of dog coupon codes. 20% off Pridebites is a particularly good one - love their quirky toys!


----------



## Griffintheairedale (Apr 4, 2016)

Dublindog.com has 40% off of everything today for Morhers Day. The code is: Momlove. These are great collars and they have many other things. Check them out.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Bestbullysticks is doing 15% off sitewide until midnight tongiht


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Bestbullysticks has 20% off sitewide until tomorrow.


----------



## betsypaw1 (May 9, 2017)

https://mav4life.com/ Sign up to get 10% off a dog toy! Plus they have FREE eBooks on puppy training and lots of other great tips. I tried out their toys after one of my favorite bloggers recommended them and my dog has been very happy with them and loves to play with them for hours on end. Super durable dog toys and great toys for aggressive chewers.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hyperkewl vests on sale, and free shipping! They also will let you order 2 sizes if you're not sure on size, and they send you a prepaid thing to ship back the one that doesn't fit. (These are designed for use while hanging out and for pre/post exercise. For something to wear during hiking or other activities, check out the Chillybuddy Canine Cooling Jacket reflective coat.)
https://keepdoggiesafe.com/products/hyperkewl-evaporating-dog-cooling-vest


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

PetEdge is having a 50% off sale on Aluminet shade panels. Block 70-80% of UV. All sizes 50% off.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...mpleSearchString=shade+cloth&wec-locale=en_US


Size: 6 x 6 Ft, 6 x 12 Ft, 10 x 12 Ft, and 12 x 20 Ft

Grommets are 11" apart, 3/4" diameter, and there is a 1/2" opening inside the grommets.

Blocks 70 to 80 percent of ultraviolet rays.

Available in Silver.

Care Instructions: Rinse with hose and air dry.


----------



## zoewalker01 (6 mo ago)

Sibe said:


> Hope this kind of thread is allowed. I'd like to have a thread where we can post good sales on dog stuff. Groupon deals, Amazon, Petsmart, Petco, BestBullySticks, Ruffwear, collars, harnesses, beds, any type of dog stuff, any company having a sale. *NOT for users to sell things they no longer want/need and NOT for selling things users make.*
> 
> Best Bully Sticks is having 10% off today, I got 50 bully sticks, 25 braided gullets, and a couple deer antlers. Coupon code 10SALE at checkout.
> All-Natural, Single-Ingredient Dog Chews | Best Bully Sticks


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When this is your very first post, it looks like advertising, a.k.a. spam.


----------

